# Lavender Lane , can't say enough!



## Tabitha (Feb 4, 2009)

So, you may have read about the drama I am having getting my deo container order from another supplier (10 days, not shipped, phone disconnected & not returning emails, etc). To make a looooooooong story short I emailed Lavender Lane to ask if she had any tubes instock. W/i an hour she returned my email. I wrote her back I was in a bind & in less than an hour *she phoned me *& is ready to ship in the morning. Now that is above & beyond, customer  service! I know not everyone sits at their computer all day, but this supplier has saved my fanny with no less than 4  of my regular customers. I will order again & again from her & can't say enough!


----------



## Jody (Feb 4, 2009)

I LOVE great customer service like that.  Seems there is less and less of it all the time.  I had a annoyance on Monday just getting coffee beans with 6 girls working and had ordered and paid and then had to wait until all the other people in line up behind me were served their coffee before they got my pound of beans.  Ticked me off.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 4, 2009)

The businesses that are the most successful are always the ones that have exceptional customer service and people are usually willing to pay a little more to get it.

Tabitha I am thrilled for you that you are going to be able to meet those orders and retain your own customers.  I wish I lived close enough to come visit your store....


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 4, 2009)

It's def. worth payimg more if you get great service.


----------

